# Orif greater tuberosity fracture with repair of rotator cuff



## dchkncoop1 (Feb 12, 2018)

H.E.L.P. !!!
Can I bill the rotator cuff repair with the ORIF of the greater tuberosity fracture? I checked the NCCI edits 23630 and 23410 have a 1 indicator. According to the NCCI edits I don't think I should but maybe some of you have some advice.
Thanks so much!


----------



## sxcoder1 (Feb 13, 2018)

I would not.  AAOS says it's included as well.


----------



## Orthocoderpgu (Feb 13, 2018)

*Think of it this way*

When the greater tuberosity breaks, the rotator cuff tendons are going to tear as well so the repair would be included with fracture repair.

Same for patellar dislocation. The patella can't dislocate without the MPFL tearing (according to my doc anyway).


----------



## dchkncoop1 (Feb 13, 2018)

Thank you so much!!!!


----------

